

The weekend hack: take screenshots of my screen so I remember what I did - mtayseer

Sometimes I find it hard to remember what I did during the day, so I made this small app to take screenshots of my desktop every minute. It was also a nice opportunity to learn PyQt.<p>If you have comments about the app (or my code), it will be great :)<p>https://github.com/mtayseer/eidetic
======
shail
Interesting idea. It reminds me of a project that was presented by someone in
a research lab in Paris which was an full blown version of your idea.

That project took screenshots every few units of time (or a full movie kind
recording). Then it did some optimization in storing it (since the is very
little chance of a lot of difference between consecutive images). Then it did
image to text on those images and made it searchable.

Interesting idea and if you can make it searchable, it will be amazing.

